# 2012 NGRRC no Interest?



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I am planning on going to Chicago next week to check out the 2012 NGRRC and am a bit surprised that there has been almost zero chatter about the show on this forum.
Am I wasting my time going? Why has there been no interest in the convention here? Is no one going from MLS?

If you are going what are the MUST see layouts and things to do? 
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

10 members of the Gateway Garden Railroad Club will be attending. The wife and I went in '05 and thoroughly enjoyed the layout tours. Convention was well organized and I'm expecting the same this year.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not planning on attending as they are having it again in the same place. Little rich for my blood. Layouts are spread out to much even with bus tours to much money. Want to charge you a fuel tax on top of ticket from what I heard. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Saving my money for Marty's. Last one, sigh....


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm, so those that attended the show in 05 what are the Must see layouts?
How many of the layouts are actually worth the drive to go see?
I really like Chicago itself and will be spending some time there as well.
I just want to know if there is enough to do to justify the $120 fee?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to the last couple of GR issues as they had some layouts that are on tour. Like wise saving my money for next years show and seeing something different. Later RJD


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be there and doing all the tours.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll be there for 3 days...... Thurs Noon thru Sunday Noon..... 

It's in my Back yard... The 1st pure G Train Event Show for me ever. a 1st Timer... 

That cost is about $600 for 3 Days..... 

I did buy a Black & White Costume too..... Size 3x...... 

Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI 

PS: Side trips for me..... S Elgin Interurban ride, Dahlia Garden in Carpentersville, abandon Meadowdale Race Track , & BearBoard plastic Lumber Co in Elgin........


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

ngrc announcement

This is a copy of the announcement I sent out to the railroading public I hope to see you guys there
Matt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there the whole time. Even have time off!


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I've never attended one of these conventions and wonder when one will be scheduled a bit closer to the left coast?

Richard


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be arriving at the convention on Tuesday and presenting a seminar titled

_*Electronics, Microcontrollers & Trains*_
_*Electronic*__* Gizmos, Gadgets, Tips, Tricks & More!*_

on Wednesday at 1:00 - hope to see you there!

dave


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there as well... Seminars (Clinics) on Friday and Saturday....


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We'll be there will lots of great deals. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rsmproductions on 10 Aug 2012 10:45 AM 
I've never attended one of these conventions and wonder when one will be scheduled a bit closer to the left coast?

Richard

Richard,
The *Bay Area Garden Railway Society* will be hosting the NGRC in *2016*. It looks like we will be linking up with the Sacramento Group and the Northern California Group.
Russ Miller


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I looked over the list of clinics and did not see QSI listed, I though someone had said they would be there doing a seminar.
Does anyone have any info if they are doing anything?
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ron, I will be there. First time for me. Taking Amtrak from Wilmington, via the Capitol Limited. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, 

QSI will be there. I will give 1 on 1 classes to anyone who wants them.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Loco Lee on 12 Aug 2012 12:51 AM 
Yes, 

QSI will be there. I will give 1 on 1 classes to anyone who wants them. 

I definitely want one, how do I sign up? I think your going to be swamped though. Is there any chance your going to do a full seminar? Ron


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

We'll work something out. I'll be there from Wed-Sun.


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

For those of you who are interested in the New Titan Emulator, I have posted some videos from the NMRA Convention. These videos were taken by one of the guys who came to see the QSI Class. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0isUAPu7DI&list=UU1tCGhDuAXuAjmDz4u0PZIQ&index=7&feature=plcp 


Loco Lee


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Home on recovery day. Had a pretty nice time. Haven't sorted through the pictures yet. I took a couple videos.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So far not much interest in the convention. Must have been boring as folks have just not said much about it. Kind of what I thought and that was one reason why I did not attend. Later RJD


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 21 Aug 2012 06:13 PM 
So far not much interest in the convention. Must have been boring as folks have just not said much about it. Kind of what I thought and that was one reason why I did not attend. Later RJD 

I just got home tonight , went to DC for a few days after the show so I haven't had time to post.

I had a really great time, the people running the show were terrific and had some really nice layouts. 
The St chales area was nice also, lots of good restaurants and everything was convenient to get to.

I went to all the major layouts, as pointed out by one of the guys running the convention, there was a wide variety and many different styles.
They were also laid out location wise very conveniently for each day, the planning was great.
I have a ton of pictures and video's and will post them when I get some time this week.

I think it was well worth the trip, and am very glad I went.

Ron


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

_So far not much interest in the convention. Must have been boring as folks have just not said much about it. Kind of what I thought and that was one reason why I did not attend. Later RJD_


RJ, You have already seen my post about the convention, on Public and over on Aristo. But something struck me at the convention. There were hundreds of guys there. It struck me how few really participate in the forums. Really if you post something here of general interest, not something really controversial, you may typically get 5,6,8 replies. Sure there may be big number registered to the forums, but the number of _active _participants is a few dozen. The convention wasn't boring, just not much reporting. 

Tom P


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I assume there were one or more "Convention" cars but I haven't been able to find anything about that, much less any pictures.

Nothing on the official convntion web site, nothing via google (I guess I need to know what the cars were before google can find any) and of course nothing using the search function on MLS.

Anyone have any intormation on what the cars were, a few nice pictures for the database would even be better.

Knut


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

I was sure I saw a Chicago trolley on ebay that was listed as the show car.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

If you are talking the NGRC 2012 in St Charles (Chicago), the convention car was a modified Aristo KATY stock car..... for $100.... 

Street price on the base KATY Aristo unit with plastic wheels is about $47........ The convention RR team has to pay big bills.... 

Due to an upgrade mix up........ The missing steel wheels were amended with an Aristo steel Wheel Gift Certificate... which for me has NOT been fulfilled yet..... 

Both UP & C&NW cattle cars were considered as Convention cars..... but the Yellow modified non RR specific KATY base car was chosen. 

Dennis Mayer, GBay, WI


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By saintyohann on 25 Sep 2012 11:56 AM 
I was sure I saw a Chicago trolley on ebay that was listed as the show car. 
You probably mean this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/National-Ga...002467?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c6864e023

A bit misleading the way this is advertised.

To me a NGRC car or powered unit needs to have some NGRC 2012 words on the unit - not just a unit which was introduced at the show which is the case here.

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Polaris1 on 25 Sep 2012 11:57 AM 
If you are talking the NGRC 2012 in St Charles (Chicago), the convention car was a modified Aristo KATY stock car..... for $100.... 

Yes, I mean the NGRC 2012 in St Charles amd somehow my brain is not in gear.

This car was just added to the database:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=4926

I must have looked at the wrong year when I thought to ask the question.

Knut


----------

